# PraziPro treatment question



## Firedove (Dec 3, 2015)

So I am treating my guppies in quarantine with PraziPro. First dose was today. I have not used this product before. The bottle says a "single treatment lasting 5 to 7 days should be sufficient" does that mean treat every day for 5 to 7 days or one treatment and don't WC for 5 to 7 days? If anyone can help I would appreciate it!

Just for background, these were 10 Black Friday special guppies at a big box fish store. Got them just to enjoy having. Because they are pet store fish And had some obvious fun clamping, since arrival in the QT tank they have been treated with ich attack, melafix, Fishmox, and API general cure (white and/or clear stringy poops have been present). All the time with no carbon in the filter. WC at proper treatment intervals. Lost two skinnies the first week. Most of the fish are doing better but 3 still have white stringy poops so trying the PraziPro now. The QT tank is a 10 gallon running a 30g capacity HOB. there is an air stone as well that I have on a valve to vary the rate. During treatment slightly higher output to help gas exchange. Tank numbers are 7.4pH 0-0-40 ammonia-nitrites-nitrates. Nitrates in my tanks always run high because of a huge snail population. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DavidZ (Nov 17, 2009)

With prazipro, the best way is a 2 part treatment, depending on what you are treating for.
So you would do the 7 days and then a 3-4 day break and redo the treatment, because nothing kills the eggs. 
If it is parasites and the fish is eating, your best way is internal via medicated food.


----------



## WaterLife (Jul 1, 2015)

For PraziPro, 
I firstly do a large water change, then dose as directed, (remember to remove carbon and turn off skimmers and UV) 
leave med in tank, then after 5-7 days, do another water change (I personally do large ones, small ones won't hurt if water parameters are good, prazipro is generally well tolerated so no harm if used in higher concentration - within reason)

It is up to you whether or not that one treatment cycle was enough or not to clear the parasites. Some parasites require longer treatments. Flukes can really take a long treatment duration.

So if you feel you want to give it another round/cycle, after that last water change, just dose as directed again, leave med in tank, after 5-7 days, water change, and then decide again if another round is necessary or not.


I must warn you that mixing/using multiple medications at once can be dangerous (deadly to the fish). Bad/Negative chemical reactions can happen when combining/using certain meds with other meds.
PraziPro itself states on the bottle to not use other meds while using PraziPro.
Not to mention, for the fish's well being, it should not be exposed to meds (harsh chemicals in particular) unless absolutely necessary. So it's best to first identify what disease is present and treat with the proper med, not just throw every med at it. There are broad spectrum meds out there that treat a wide variety of diseases if you are unable to ID the illness.

That is a bunch of meds. By the way, API General Cure (Metronidazole and Praziquantel) is a deworming/internal parasite med like PraziPro. Ich Attack is a good, safe ich med. Fishmox I assume is a antibiotic (which should be used the entire course to prevent creating resistant bacteria), Amoxiciliin. Melafix is safe and decent basic aid for mild cases.
I am not sure which all have contraindications, which all should not be used at the same time.


----------



## Firedove (Dec 3, 2015)

These were used mostly separately (overlap with the melafix). Fishmox is amoxicillin and was used as directed after they showed no progress with the API general cure. I have yet to see anyone who can pin point what is going on inside a guppy unless it's super obvious or they necropsy. I didn't have the tools to be slicing up the dead females. 

All other meds finished up 2 WCs ago. The PraziPro is being used by itself now since symptoms have continued. I have looked for medicated flake but it seems like no one is selling it anymore and I'm not sure how to make my own. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DavidZ (Nov 17, 2009)

I wouldn't medicate and try several days of large water changes, if medicating then you need to know what you are medicating for first and then pick a treatment and stick with it. With Prazipro I would do a second treatment, otherwise there is no point.


----------



## WaterLife (Jul 1, 2015)

Firedove said:


> All other meds finished up 2 WCs ago. The PraziPro is being used by itself now since symptoms have continued. I have looked for medicated flake but it seems like no one is selling it anymore and I'm not sure how to make my own.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Kensfish sells Metronidazole flakes and sticks (primarily dewormer/anti-parasitic med), and Oxytetracycline pellets (super cheap, broad spectrum antibiotic) as well.

As for making your own medicated flakes, common practice is to use Seachem Focus as it helps bind the med to the food rather than have the med "wash" away from the food once hitting the water. Seachem Garlic Guard or other attractants can be used to give the medicated flake a better taste to mask the displeasant tank (and smell) of the medicated food. I believe you use just the right amount of water to barely cover the food and you add the med into the "food water" and wait for everything to absorb, then feed. I'm sure there are tutorial/instructional DIY medicated fish food videos or articles out there.

There are signs you can look for to try and identify what may be wrong. Even internal parasites can be identified by looking at the fish poop, sunken belly, eating, but still staying skinny?, etc.


----------



## DavidZ (Nov 17, 2009)

You can do Kensfish or Angelsplus for medicated flake is the fish is eating, to bind and make your own use the good stuff a little vodka will work.


----------



## Firedove (Dec 3, 2015)

Thanks for some leads on medicated foods if I need them 

My understanding is that skinny guppies with white stringy poop can be bacterial or internal parasite. No significant diagnostic differences. It's way easier to specifically diagnose a larger fish with larger excrement. They are eating and breeding but still having some gaining issues and stringy clear and white poop on 2 now since the PraziPro went in. Was 3 before. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

